# Pics of my Pundmilia Neyeri 'Mkobe Is.'



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Here are the only 3 inhabitants of my 120g tank currently. A reverse trio of Pundmilia Neyeri. Pics are of the Dom. Male and the female.


































Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Beautiful fish! :thumb:

I don't know much about them, but they sure are pretty.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice :thumb:

if you can, try to get more females or you will probably end up with the one male.

There is some debate if the Makobe shows any blue in the dorsal ? In my experience the blue fades with age and goes a more orange as it matures. The Makobe grow larger than the other strains reaching 6" in captivity and look stunning.

good luck  :thumb:


----------

